# Photo editing software



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Evening guys,

Currently am using Photoshop 7 to edit my pics and quite like it, but i think the time has come to upgrade to a newer piece of software with the impending arrival of a new PC.

So is it worth paying for Photoshop or are the free pieces of software (GIMP or GIMPShop) any good?

At the moment i do like to spend time fiddling with photos in terms of layers etc.

Would also need a canon RAW convertor.

All advice welcome


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

before spending on PS, I'd suggest spending some time with UFRaw and GIMP. They work well together and are really quite powerful. 

You also get the option of ufraw-batch, which is really convenient if you have a fast machine and a shedload of pics to process. I can provide a working command line if you need? My Dell E6400 (Win7 64bit, 4GB, SATA, Core2Duo @ 2.53GHz) processes the better part of 10 pics per minute. On each core. So I can get a set of 500 done within half an hour. With AV installed. 

Bret


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

I found Gimp a bit buggy on Windows 7, and having been using PS7 for years before that, I couldn't get used to the new layout and controls, and gave up after a week. I upgraded photoshop instead. 

For a free application, it's pretty awesome though! Definitely value for money :thumb: And I'm sure it's a lot better once you get used to it..

I'd also note, that yes, there's some great new features in the newer versions of photoshop, but fundamentally, it's still the same program, and still a very powerful piece of kit despite its age.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I am new to Photoshop and have CS 5 Extended version which im trying to leanr how to use at the minute. I have also just downloaded Gimp but was baffled when i tried to get uFraw as i couldnt figure out where i had to download it from on their site. I really like Gimp but i too cant helping wondering where certain things are ive gotten used to in the short time ive used PS which is around 2 months. Im aware you can get Gimpshop which i believe mimics PS's layout. Do you get a plugin for this or is it a seperate download?
Phil


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I have no clue about GIMPShop. I use the standard versions.. I have a tablet (Wacom bamboo) set up for editing and a Logitech G13 set for keypresses . No mouse movements if it's not necessary... shift-c for crop, o for pick, h for heal, r for rectangle select, n for pencil.... I use it a lot for work, dealing with screenshots. + and - for zooming are set to specific keys on the pad so with that next to me, life's actually pretty damned fast. The Bamboo is also automatically set for opacity sensitivity with the normal brushes, so heal and clone are so fast it's amusing.

UFRaw: http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=127649&sel_platform=3514

(it's available for a *lot* of Linux platforms, that link goes to the Windows version).

Bret


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Photoshop without a single doubt! Sorry, but nothing compares to it and CS5 has some fantastic new features.

Check this out: 




If that doesn't sell PS CS5 to you nothing will.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Photoshop CS5 for me too! BUt I am a Graphic Design student so Im kind of biased.....


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm playing with cs5 and lightroom both great bits of kit


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

If you have the £600 lying around for PS, then go for it. I don't.

Bret


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I use Photoshop Daily along with illustrator and all the other parts of the adobe master suite (it's my job) it's certainly the best out there at the minute with the most features. IT really all depends on what you want out of it? There are so many features now embedded it's becoming targeted towards the graphic design community rather than photographers. List what you want from your software, what you want to do and then way up the situation.

Just a little tip, we have adult learners that come in for night classes, because they're enrolled with us they qualify for an educational license making the extended under £100. Adobe require a letter headed document as proof from your educational facility, I know I've written dozens, lol, but you didn't hear that from me


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far guys, i will look at the costs but am thinking of trying to get my head around GIMP as it is free


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a long shot but, if you live with a teacher, they qualify for the student and teacher software as well.

That makes the £1500 design suite £365.

Or just PS CS5Ex £163.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

so fozzy how much are you charging for letters


----------

